# quem não se sente não é filho de boa gente



## AGATHA2

Queridos foreiros:

Podem-me explicar que significa nesta frase "se sente". E do verbo sentir-se ???


----------



## jazyk

Quem não se sente o quê?

Ou será presente do subjuntivo do verbo sentar-se, correspondente a _quem não se sentar não é filho de boa gente_? Então para provar que meus pais são bons, tenho de permanecer em pé?


----------



## AGATHA2

La sei !!! Eu tamben nao entendo essa frase, mas é uma portuguesa que  a citou num e-mail e eu pensava que era algo conocido em terras lusofonas.


----------



## Portvcale

É do verbo _sentir_. No sentido de ressentimento. Ou seja, quem não fica ressentido por algo (que lhe dito, feito, etc.), não pode ser considerado uma pessoa íntegra. 

Esse provébio também se diz: "Quem não sente não é filho de boa gente." Quem não sente, por exemplo, o desrespeito de alguém para com ele, não é/pode ser considerado boa pessoa.


----------



## AGATHA2

Portvcale said:


> É do verbo _sentir_. No sentido de ressentimento. Ou seja, quem não fica ressentido por algo (que lhe dito, feito, etc.), não pode ser considerado uma pessoa íntegra.
> 
> Esse provébio também se diz: "Quem não sente não é filho de boa gente." Quem não sente, por exemplo, o desrespeito de alguém para com ele, não é/pode ser considerado boa pessoa.


 
Aha !! E pode tamben significar " quem fica indiferente aos problemas e dores dos outros ..... ?


----------



## jazyk

Ah, acho que esse _sentir-se _é equivalente ao nosso_ ficar sentido. _Legal.


----------



## MOC

Só um pormenor em relação à frase inicial. Não é "quem não se sente", mas sim "quem não sente..."

Basicamente quer dizer que quem não tem sentimentos não poderá ter sido bem educado (daí o "não é filho de boa gente).


----------



## Macunaíma

Por mais que eu sinta que o que eu vou dizer não tem nada a ver, aí vai: no Brasil é comum usar "se sentir" no sentido de "estar cheio de si".

_"Depois de ouvir os mais rasgados elogios, ela saiu da reunião se sentindo"_

Às vezes a expressão é usada positivamente, para dizer que alguém está com a auto-estima elevada.

_"Podem criticar à vontade que hoje eu estou me sentindo"_

Tanto um uso como o outro são informais.


----------



## AGATHA2

MOC said:


> Só um pormenor em relação à frase inicial. Não é "quem não se sente", mas sim "quem não sente..."


 
Entao teria sido facil ! Mais foi "quem nao se sente". Provavelmente será alguma forma arcaica de "sentir" como encontram-se muitas veces nos proverbios.



Macunaíma said:


> Por mais que eu sinta que o que eu vou dizer não tem nada a ver, aí vai: no Brasil é comum usar "se sentir" no sentido de "estar cheio de si".
> 
> _"Depois de ouvir os mais rasgados elogios, ela saiu da reunião se sentindo"_


 
Interessante ! Isso será uma forma abreviada de "sentir-se" + qualquer adjetivo


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Isso será uma forma abreviada de "sentir-se" + qualquer adjetivo


 
É possível. Ouve-se também: _"Hoje ela está se sentindo a tal!"_ (sentindo-se mais importante, atraente, poderosa, etc. do que realmente é)


----------



## Portvcale

AGATHA2 said:


> Aha !! E pode tamben significar " quem fica indiferente aos problemas e dores dos outros ..... ?


Sinceramente, nunca constatei o significado deste provébio como o apresenta acima.



jazyk said:


> Ah, acho que esse _sentir-se _é equivalente ao nosso_ ficar sentido. _Legal.


Exacto! Nós também empregamos o "ficar sentido"... não é obrigatoriamente necessário ter a pronome (-se) junto ao verbo (?), mas dá mais força ao sentido.



MOC said:


> Só um pormenor em relação à frase inicial. Não é "quem não se sente", mas sim "quem não sente..."
> 
> Basicamente quer dizer que quem não tem sentimentos não poderá ter sido bem educado (daí o "não é filho de boa gente).


Permita-me discordar; vê-se escrito das duas formas e o significado é equivalente, para não dizer igual. A diferença é o pronome "se", que dá mais "força" no sentido de ser a si mesmo.

A parte dos sentimentos, para mim, é que não é bem correcta... "sentimentos" tem uma conotação mais "positiva", e nunca vi este provébio aplicado numa situação dessas. É mais no sentido de "ofensa", "ressentimento", etc.

Em relação à parte "não é filho de boa gente", aparece, a meu ver, como integridade, honra, honradez, etc.


----------



## AGATHA2

Portvcale said:


> A parte dos sentimentos, para mim, é que não é bem correcta... "sentimentos" tem uma conotação mais "positiva", e nunca vi este provébio aplicado numa situação dessas. É mais no sentido de "ofensa", "ressentimento", etc.


 
Entao a sua interpretacao do proverbio é que para ser considerado "filho de boa gente" é necessario ter ressentimentos contra pessoas que nos ofendem e nao aceitar sentir-se ferido no seu orgulho ?


----------



## Outsider

Isso mesmo, Agatha. Talvez o ditado venha dos tempos dos duelos cavalheirescos, quando os fidalgos se esbofeteavam com as luvas e marcavam duelos ao amanhecer por tudo e por nada. 
Embora, que eu saiba, os duelos nunca tenham sido tão populares em Portugal como na França dos _Três Mosqueteiros_.


----------



## Portvcale

AGATHA2 said:


> Entao a sua interpretacao do proverbio é que para ser considerado "filho de boa gente" é necessario ter ressentimentos contra pessoas que nos ofendem e nao aceitar sentir-se ferido no seu orgulho ?


Exacto, senti sempre esse significado no que diz respeito a este provébio; agora, se há outros significados, desconheço.

Eu penso que podemos dizer assim:

Quem não *se sente ofendido/fica ressentido* por coisas (más, menos boas) que *nos façam/digam*, não *tem honra/não é honrado* (a tal honra que as famílias tanto prezam, e antigamente isso era extremamente importante)


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Embora, que eu saiba, os duelos nunca tenham sido tão populares em Portugal como na França dos _Três Mosqueteiros_.


 
Provavelmente os portugueses nao gostavam tanto de se levantar ao amanecer


----------



## MOC

Ok. Então eu estava completamente errado, e passo a odiar o provérbio.


----------



## AGATHA2

Portvcale said:


> Exacto, senti sempre esse significado no que diz respeito a este provébio; agora, se há outros significados, desconheço.
> 
> Eu penso que podemos dizer assim:
> 
> Quem não *se sente ofendido/fica ressentido* por coisas (más, menos boas) que *nos façam/digam*, não *tem honra/não é honrado* (a tal honra que as famílias tanto prezam, e antigamente isso era extremamente importante)


 
Acredito que será isso o significado original  e que a pessoa que utilizou o ditado o utilizou mal. Porque ela referia-se a alguem que ficou indiferente a um problema que ele lhe tinha contado. Pode ser que o significado dum proverbio se transforme se muitos pessoas o utilizarem num falso contexto.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Provavelmente os portugueses nao gostavam tanto de se levantar ao amanecer


Hahaha, boa!


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Acredito que será isso o significado original  e que a pessoa que utilizou o ditado o utilizou mal. Porque ela referia-se a alguem que ficou indiferente a um problema que ele lhe tinha contado.


Mas parece-me que essa acepção também tem sentido: quem não se sente -- quem não reage, não se indigna -- não é boa gente...


----------



## AGATHA2

MOC said:


> Ok. Então eu estava completamente errado, e passo a odiar o provérbio.


 
Ohhh ! De todas as formas nao é uma frase que consta entre as grandes sabedorias immortais da humanidade


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Mas parece-me que essa acepção também tem sentido: quem não se sente -- quem não reage, não se indigna -- não é boa gente...


 
Sim, efectivamente. A ideia fundamental é que é preciso reagir de forma "socialmente aceitada" (sacar as luvas o mostrar compaixao - segundo a época  )


----------



## Portvcale

Sim, poderá ter esse sentido, também. Mas, como disse anteriormente, nunca a vi empregada nesse sentido, pelo menos nunca a "senti" assim...

Cumps.


----------



## MOC

Portvcale said:


> Sim, poderá ter esse sentido, também. Mas, como disse anteriormente, nunca a vi empregada nesse sentido, pelo menos nunca a "senti" assim...
> 
> Cumps.


 

Eu nunca a tinha ouvido (ou pelo menos encarado) com o sentido que pelos vistos é o original. Eu que até gostava muito da expressão, fiquei a odiá-la.


----------



## Portvcale

MOC said:


> Eu nunca a tinha ouvido (ou pelo menos encarado) com o sentido que pelos vistos é o original. Eu que até gostava muito da expressão, fiquei a odiá-la.


Pois, até para tirar as minhas dúvidas em relação ao que disse, perguntei a familiares meus (com mais idade) e todos confirmam o que disse aqui. Sou da zona do Porto. Se há outras zonas do país em que a interpretam (ou significa) doutra forma, não sei...


----------



## MOC

Portvcale said:


> Pois, até para tirar as minhas dúvidas em relação ao que disse, perguntei a familiares meus (com mais idade) e todos confirmam o que disse aqui. Sou da zona do Porto. Se há outras zonas do país em que interpretam-na (ou significa) doutra forma, não sei...


 
Não precisa de ficar com dúvidas pelo meu comentário. Eu próprio já assumi que estava errado. Desconhecia a origem da expressão e portanto assumia como seu significado talvez aquilo que gostava que fosse.


----------



## MNF

Lamento discordar da interpretação feita pelos anteriores interlocutores.

Do meu ponto de vista, o significado de 'quem não se sente' é o de 'quem não se toca' (expressão até mais usada no Brasil). Isto é, de quem não tem noção das coisas, de quem não tem educação, de quem não se sabe comportar de ou quem não é respeitadora. 

A estes, sim faz sentido, considerar que não são filhos de boa gente...


----------



## Carfer

Eu sempre ouvi esta expressão usada no sentido que Portucale le atribui no post #14: _'quem não se sente' (_= quem não fica sentido/ressentido) _'não é filho de boa gente_' (não tem honra, é alguém de mau carácter, sem princípios, um dissimulado).
Nunca lhe conheci outro.


----------



## englishmania

Concordo com o Carfer. Por cá, é esse o sentido. Se alguém diz mal de nós e nós tentamos defender-nos, isso é normal. Quem fica indiferente a comentários negativos  desses é porque são verdadeiros (_quem cala consente_).
Depois há é a outra expressão _Quem não deve não teme_, que considero de certa forma o contrário da primeira (_quem não se sente...._).


----------



## anaczz

Tenho recebido muitos emails (desses que pedem ajuda para famílias de  crianças doentes e coisas  assim) que trazem esse provérbio, pressupondo  o sentido que o MOC indicou. Eu sabia que o sentido original não era  esse, mas não entendia bem esse "quem não sente" pois não tem um sentido muito  óbvio para mim.
É engraçado... Já havia observado em outras oportunidades isso ocorrer: um provérbio ser aplicado em situações que "distorcem" seu significado original.
Parece que as novas gerações conhecem o provérbio por terem-no ouvido em diversas oportunidades (na infância, talvez) e, mais tarde tentam aplicá-lo, nem sempre em situações que digam respeito ao sentido original.
Talvez pelo fato dos provérbios, muitas vezes, apresentarem construções que já caíram em desuso ou por deixarem certas coisas subentendidas que, em épocas anteriores seriam óbvias e atualmente já não o são; talvez por ser menos frequente o uso de provérbios, na atualidade...


----------

